# autotrail scout



## 105sap (Mar 31, 2010)

my wife and I bought a new scout on the 16th August we have tried twice to get away and twice we have been thwarted by electrical problems. The starter motor has had a permanent live feed so has been permanently engageing therefore burning the starter motor out, Fiat have been next to useless.Has anyone else had similar problems, :x


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

If its new then take it to the dealer......


----------



## 105sap (Mar 31, 2010)

yep thats what i thought, but the Brownhills branch at Birtley has been taken over by Marquis. The only Brownhills left is Newark and Fiat refuse to take it there, so its gone to a local Fiat dealer instead.
By the way has anyone tried to use the 00800 34281111 number to get Fiat camper assist and actually got through.......
try 01613321043 that'll get you straight through to the RAC


----------

